# Introductions - Please introduce yourself.



## j4hurghada

Hi all,

I am Jayne at present live in the UK with my Husband and children.

We are considering moving out to Hurghada in the Summer time. All being we get jobs and the childrens education is met.

We have our own apartment in Hurghada which we love.

So not quite an Expat yet.

Regards 

Jayne


----------



## queenie40something

Hi all - I am married and have 3 children, 23, 19 and 14 going on 20 something and a lovely grandson who will be 2 next month.
We have bought an apartment in Nabq, Sharm on the Sierra resort. Handover is meant to be Feb 08 but cant see it myself but we are in no real hurry.


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Thank you, ladies, for joining me in this forum. It was very lonely here all on my own yesterday!

Nice to see you've joined us Queenie to stop this place from getting too 'Hurghadacentric'.

I hope that we find a Cairo expert to join in as well sooner or later as I am sure that there are a lot of people who would like some information on such a big city.

As for me, I'm 38 ... oh, alright then, I'm 43 really ... and I'm sort of probably kind of just about soon to be single maybe. Or not. Depends if the girlfriend is coming to Egypt with me or not. 

As those from TotallyProperty know, I am not actually in Hurghada yet, but will be there in a little over two weeks' time. Currently I am in Riga, Latvia where I am finishing a 15 year stint in Eastern Europe, so will soon go from moaning about how blinking cold it is every winter to moaning about how blinking hot it is every summer.

I am going there to start a real estate agency specializing in property in the area after going to Hurghada for a holiday and accidentally writing a book about the whole subject while I was there because I couldn't stop poking about and asking everyone a load of questions about everything.

I'll be starting off in a rented apartment in Sekalla, which is currently the main centre of Hurghada. It's a bit grubby round the edges, but it's where all the action is both in terms of business plus also the nightlife. Having lived in the centre of Riga for the past few years, I have become used to walking everywhere and really don't want the hassle of owning a car again, especially when taxis in Hurghada are so cheap.

Ironically I'm not a huge lover of sea, sun and sand. I actually feel a bit guilty of the fact that I'm going to this neverending summer paradise that many people would just love to live in but don't know how they would make a living when they got there, whereas I won't be taking advantage of it all.

I'm rambling. I'll shut up.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Propertastic - thanks for the welcome.

I thought I'd better get at least 1 Sharmer on board. Dont like being outnumbered.
Good luck with your move to Hurghada and your business venture. If you need any staff give me a shout!!


----------



## j4hurghada

HI queenie.

Looks like its only the three of us on here so far, So your interested in moving now. You certainly get the bug when you look at the weather here.
Would you move out if tempted?


----------



## Malak

*Introdcution*

Hi,
Just thought I would drop a line to this site to introduce myself. I am Malak! Married to Egyptian for 12 years, 2 children 8 & 5. Lived in Cairo for 5 years. Returned to UK to work to build up life in egypt.
Have a home in Cairo and lots of family. Travel to Cairo 2-3 times a year. This year 2008 will be moving back, children will be schooled as of Sept 08.I hopefully will be able to be a lady of liesure for a short time, before i get the urge to work. Love Cairo! Love City life! Met my husband in Hurghada 13 years ago... loves young dream..... and its still going.... 
Nice to read about a few other people on the board.


----------



## Guest

*intro*

just joined your little group.
hope that you get a lot more people here - that would be nice.

I am currently living in 6th of October - been here for 2 years now. Retired.


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi Jean where abouts do you live?
and nice to meet you.

Jayne


----------



## Malak

Hi Jean, Nice to meet you. 6th October is a lovely place, you picked a nice spot to be in. I have been over in that area a few times. We looked at apartments to buy, but settled on Al Rehab. I have visited DreamPark and Magicland a few times. Which area are you in?


----------



## alottogive

hi jean just looked up the 6 october how is your orange and lemon tree


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Welcome Malak and Jean - it's nice to have some representation from Cairo here so it's not just us Red Seaers here.

It would now just be nice to get someone from Alex or the North Coast to complete our team of Egypt experts.


----------



## lyndsay552

*Hi All*

Hi All!!

I am a newly wed (well 18 months, stills feels like it!!) and have a 16 year step son. My husband and I currently live and work in Belfast.

I am a civilian trainer for the Police and teach everything from Law to Search and also Personal Safety Training and Conflict Management. I am also a part-qualified accountant and also a human resources manager.

About four months ago my Step dad mentioned he was thinking of investing some of his pension in Egypt, never thought much more about it. Two months later my husband suggested selling up in the UK (Belfast house prices have gone through the roof in the last 2 years) and moving to Egypt, I thought he was nuts!! A couple of bottles of wine later, and he had me convinced.

So here we are. Patiently (or not so in my case) waiting for our house to sell and as soon as that happens, we will be moving straight out and hopefully never looking back.

Fingers Crossed

Lyndsay

ps For anyone from the property forum, yes i did just cut and paste from my intro there! lol


----------



## Malak

WOW!! What an adventure. Have you been to Egypt before? It can differ from area to area... Where are you planning to put down roots? If you haven't been before, I would suggest (and I am sure you have) that you go on a 6month trial befor investing heavily as a whole life changing move. Great experience. Good Luck


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi Lyndsay,

You found us! when do you out to egypt not long now is it? are you all packed and booked.


----------



## egyptian

*Egyptian*

Hello To Everyone I Have Recently Purchased An Apartment In Hurghada At The Oasis Resort From Iraidia .they Will Be Ready In December 2008 .anyone Else Purchased Placed Very Well Mid Way Between Hurghada And Elgouna So Best Of Both Worlds


----------



## j4hurghada

hello egyptian,
I have got an apartment in the oasis one got the keys last june, fantastic apartment you won't be disapointed

Regards

Jayne


----------



## lyndsay552

HI Jayne, yeah not long now, head out next friday, can't come soon enough.
Malak, we are not considering a 6 month trial period, its very much of a case of it has to work! Anything has got to be better than the UK - slave to the taxes, bills and mortgages. I filled the car last night with diesel and it was £1.09 a litre!!

Role on the 365 days of sun, laid back way off life and seeing my husband a lot more often.

We're moving to Hurghada and no we haven't been before (don't laugh).


----------



## j4hurghada

Lyndsay,
have a great time and good look in your property buying don't rush into the first choice have a really good look round, if all come to all you can alway's rent till you find the best place to live. Hows the house sale going on? how long are you out for?
Wishing you all the best

Jayne


----------



## lyndsay552

The house sale is going slowly, its a bad tim of year but hopefully it will pick up in the next few months. We've had 4 viewers so far but no offers. Fingers crossed. If its sold before April we will be over the moon, May and we'll be happy, June and I'll be pulling my hair out and after that I dread to think!!


----------



## Nick Pendrell

egyptian said:


> Hello To Everyone I Have Recently Purchased An Apartment In Hurghada At The Oasis Resort From Iraidia .they Will Be Ready In December 2008 .anyone Else Purchased Placed Very Well Mid Way Between Hurghada And Elgouna So Best Of Both Worlds



Hi egyptian,

Welcome to the board!

Do you know about the sister site to this one, TotallyProperty? There is a thriving Egyptian Property section there and you will find other people there who have purchased at the Oasis Resort.

You can find it at:

Egypt property - Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum


----------



## egyptian

Thanks for your reply have you tried letting your apartment or are you going to live full time in hurghada


----------



## egyptian

I read on another forum that you have the plans and prices for the oasis marina project would it be possible for you to email a copy.Also i purchased at the oasis resort and was given the option of moving to the new floor at no cost although the price for the third floor had gone up


----------



## j4hurghada

Did you not get copy of plan's for marina due to you buying in the oasis resort, we get plan's for every development that is being built by Iraida.


----------



## kim konnoris

hi all,
my name is Kim, i live in essex england with my fiancee, 3 children, and my dog. We will hopefully be moving to hurgarda in jan 09 for good. Looking at property and schools for my youngest daughter-who will be 14yrs then. I am a specail need's teaching assistant, which i love, and have been in my present job/school for over 7yrs.

We have been visiting sharm el shekh for the past 6yrs, and like so many,have fallen in love with the country. We did own a lovely 2 bed apartment in hay el nour, but as i can only take my hols in the school holidays, we did'nt get to use it much, so decided to sell it, at a nice profit last may.

We are looking for a villa, with 3 beds, and roof terrace/ or garden in the hargarda region.


hoping to be ex-pat soon. Kim


----------



## Rood 200

Hi guys; Well my username i supposed to be ROAD not rood but nevertheless I found it funny. I live in Cairo as an Expat wife. Although my husband has been here for a year and a half I have just joined in...Nice to meet you all. PS I am a mummy to my yummy 8 1/2 months daughter...x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Road - Rood - welcome to the forum.

Queenie


----------



## Rood 200

lol - thank you


----------



## kim konnoris

Welcome Road, Nice To Hear From You.


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi rood, and welcome, how are you finding your new life in cario with a little baby,
Wishing you all the luck in the world

Jayne


----------



## lisalcl

Have bought a 2 bed apartment in DP1 - if anyone has any comments or advice would appreciate it. I sold my house in UK and plan on living there!


----------



## j4hurghada

hi Lisa,
welcome should be near completion have you seen sister site in DP1/2 total properties site. 

Welcome anyway hope thing go well for you.

Jayne


----------



## j4hurghada

Egypt property - Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum


----------



## Malak

It seems that everyone is leaving the UK for Hurghada, property business's must be doing exceptionally well there! Nick.... looks like you will have a booming business. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Thanks for the kind words, Malak.

I must admit that I kind of cheated. I spent 9 months studying patterns of property prices in emerging markets and all of the signs that I came up with told me that Egypt was just at the point where it was going to go crazy. Luckily I don't have any ties to anywhere and so I'm free to move wherever and whenever I like. I also suffer from terrible wanderlust.

I'm just glad that my research came up with Hurghada rather than Bucharest, which would probably have been the case had I done my research a year earlier. Hurghada is much nicer!


----------



## CMChris

Hi everyone
I'm married with 3 girls <groan> 23,21 and 19, and my hubby is a scuba freak. So after he'd been to the Dive show last yr and came back (thanks to my eldest) with brochures for property in Sahl Hasheesh I put on my detective hat and made inquiries. The result of which was us buying a 3bed appartment in the Sunset Pearl developement. My girls obviously think it's a fantastic idea, free hols with their friends (I don't think!) and for us it means I can get to practise my underwater photography and HE can scuba himself silly. Don't think we will move over permanently, having a large number of beasties that I couldn't leave behind. I've always loved the Egyptian history so having a base there means I can explore some more


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi Chris,
nice to see someone new, When is your property finished? have you been out to hurghada to have alook?

all the best with your new home from home

jayne


----------



## CMChris

I'm not exactly new, been lurking on the other Egypt forum lol. We're hoping its going to be finished end of the year but if not no probs. I was in El Gouna August last year on a diving trip but sadly we ran out of time to go visit Sahl Hasheesh. BUT fingers crossed we'll be going over in the Easter hols to have a look. I have to juggle animal care with my girls to let me have 'time off' so it can be tricky to get away. Now I can't wait!!!!


----------



## j4hurghada

the pictures of sahl hasheesh look really good on the other site we are going to visit it when over in april i want to know how they are getting on with the city under the sea they are building.


----------



## CMChris

So do I! It will be interesting to watch over time how the coral builds up and the fish moving in. Doesn't seem to be much info coming through on the sunken city, which is a shame.


----------



## lsab

*Hi*

Hi everyone, I've just found this forum after spending far too many months reading all the posts on totally property and getting no housework done. I'll now have to read what's going on here and leave the housework for another year! Anyway, I'm English, a muslim convert, married to my Egyptian husband for 18 years and we have a 15 year old son, who naturally knows everything there is to know about everything!! (as opposed to his mother who knows nothing about anything!). We live in Bahrain at the moment and have done for the last 4 years (we've also lived in Saudi and Kuwait) but when hubbie retires in about 5 years time, we'll move to Egypt though not sure where yet. We're right at the start of buying an appartment in the Regency Beach development - for investment only with a view to working our way up to a villa. I must say I'd always had a bit of a downer about having to live in Egypt, basically because I hate city life and we've always stayed in Cairo, and I hate the sun!! Having said that the members of the totally property forum are really starting to change my mind and my husband has reassured me that as long as we end up in Egypt it doesn't have to be Cairo! I have an English friend who teaches at the International School in El Gouna and another who's lived in Cairo for many years so I get lots of info from them too.


----------



## lsab

*By the way.....*

.....my name is Linda!


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi lynda

another one of us that no housework gets done just spending every waking hour on the computer, we will end up with square bottoms if this goes on for much longer, Also every morning I wake up to find a dozon or more emails in my inbox I have never felt so popular LOL

Great to speak

Jayne


----------



## Colleen & Brian

*From Cornwall to Sharm*

Hello Everyone
We are a couple from Cornwall & Devon who when looking for a place in the sun found ourselves in Sharm and did not want to go back home. So we bought an apartment and are flying out in March.
Ok that was the edited highlights, we are very much looking forward to moving to Sharm but the apartment is part of the Paradise Hill development in Nabq which has had a few problems, but we are hoping all will be settled soon.
Well that's us and we look forward to hearing from and hopfully seeing you all soon.
Colleen & Brian


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Colleen and Brian and welcome to the forum.

Have you had a look of the sister site ' Totally Property '. It is a brill site full of information.

We too have bought in Sharm, also in Nabq. Is your apartment ready yet? Have you got your residency visa, POA etc yet?

We are on Sierra which is near to Park Inn Hotel and just down the road from LTI Grand Azure. Where abouts is your?? Have you been to La Strada or Al Khan malls yet?

Sorry for all the questions but it is nice to hear from some - one else that has bought in Sharm. I am seriously outnumbered on the other forum as they are mostly buying in Hurghada!!

Alison


----------



## Colleen & Brian

Hi Alison,
We too are very excited to hear from somebody out there - we were beginning to think that we were all alone!! lol
We have now sold our house here and will be moving out on the 18th march. We will be staying in Riviera residence for a month as our place is not ready yet. That's at Nabq hill and there appears to be problems with the builders but are hoping to sort that out once we get out there.
All we have done so far is get a visitors visa and hope to find out exactly what else we need when we get there - any advice would be gratefully received.
Look forward to hearing from you and meeting you when we get there.
Regards
Colleen and Brian


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Colleen and Brian

It is lovely to hear from a couple of ' Sharmers '.

I have spoken to a developer that I know that has alot of dealings in Sharm and he knows this development well. He said that it is a lovely project and that it sold very well. He said that it is like a small village with tarmac roads. Good luck with your new home.

It would be lovely to meet up. We have flights booked for October so far. Our handover date is meant to be 28th Feb. As soon as we have the definite date we will fly over - hopefully about April / May time.

You need to get a normal visa when you come into Sharm ( otherwise you cant leave Sharm to go to El Tor ) then you need to go to the passport office in El Tor which is about an hour away - only one of you need to do this for POA. You then apply for multi entry visa ( 6m cost 61le ) and residents visa ( 12m cost 83le ). They process this there and then. You then go to the government office which is just down the road from the passport office and present your passport with the new visas in and get the POA which is about 40le. The process was really easy and the drive to El Tor is really stunning - cover up a little though as it is not a tourist area. I wore long sleeves and 3/4 trousers. I know an English lady taxi driver that knows where these offices are so if you need her details let me know.

Have you appointed a lawyer yet?

If there is anything else please dont hesistate to ask.

Have you researched or bought any furniture yet??

Regards

Alison


----------



## Colleen & Brian

*Colleen & Brian's Expat progress*

Hi Alison
Well we have sold up in the UK and our move to Nabq has progessed a grand total of 2 miles to Newlyn just outside Penzance . At the end of this week we will become unemployed  But! Are these things getting us down? (Well they are a little emotional) We will be in Sharm on 18th March and it sounds as though our apartment may be finished . Thanks for your help and contact with an english taxi driver may be useful. Up to now we have relyed on Pioneer Properties to help us with the Legal side of things, but recently we have wondered if this was the right thing to do. Any advice would be welcome. 
We look forward to meeting up.
Colleen & Brian


----------



## lyndsay552

Hi Colleen and Brian

I am also moving to egypt soon but to hurghada. Have you any plans yet for employment? 

I hope you get things sorted

Lyndsay


----------



## Colleen & Brian

Hi Lyndsay
Thanks for getting in touch - it's great to hear from people who are going to be in Egypt when we are.
We finished work today so that was all a bit emotional as we both work (ed) with learning disabilities. But ... it's another step towards our dream.
No, we haven't sorted out any jobs in Sharm yet - just hoping that something will come our way - winging it! lol
Regards
Colleen and Brian


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Colleen and Brian - just think of all that lovely sunshine and a brand new home waiting for you. How exciting. Good luck with everything and please try and keep us updated regularly on here when you are in Sharm. As I do like to know whats going on over there!
If you need a good lawyer then I highly recommend Zeiad - he is a star and only acts in your best interest. He is independant from my agent and developer.
Again good luck and keep us updated

Alison


----------



## garylockwood

*Moving to Egypt*

Hi everybody, my name is Gary, I'm married to Sue, have 3 children but only 2 of them, Daniel (11) and Molly (10) are at home. We have been planning a move to Sharm for over a year. We thought we had everything sewn up and went to Sharm in February to book an apartment and school etc. We intend to rent for the first year and look around slowly before buying. The school told us to wait untill the next new full school term because it is SATS year for our kids and our and their exams, curriculums, terms etc are completely different so may hinder their education. We are going out later this year. Our problem is :- many many people have recommended the British school in El Gouna. It has a fantastic reputation and now is has everything we are looking for in a school, except location. As it is our children's future we are trying to protect and ultimately move from the UK we feel we should go and take a look, even if it is just to say we looked but didn't like it. I have seen you guys speaking very highly and affectionately of Hurghada and El Gouna. Could anybody recommend a nice hotel / area so that we can go and take a look at the place, even though our heart is in Sharm. We think it's worth looking first and considering options later. It sounds as though you, (We), all have one thing in common and that is to get away from this badly run laughing stock country and try to find a place although not perfect, very very peaceful and pleasurable to call home. I've 'ad enough now and now that my kids are of some sort of impressionable age, I'd like to show them a different culture, lifestyle and attitude. Thanks for listening to my rants. Our very best wishes to you all, hope you find your Utopia, Gary


----------



## Colleen & Brian

Hi Alison
We are two weeks and counting. It's a combination of nerves, excitment, packing and paperwork. Though everyone seems very helpful. By the way have you been getting the shock reaction when you tell people where you are going? Hope to meet up sometime soon.
Colleen & Brian


----------



## queenie40something

Colleen & Brian said:


> Hi Alison
> We are two weeks and counting. It's a combination of nerves, excitment, packing and paperwork. Though everyone seems very helpful. By the way have you been getting the shock reaction when you tell people where you are going? Hope to meet up sometime soon.
> Colleen & Brian


Hi Colleen and Brian - how exciting!!

No people arent shocked because we have been so many times. Whenever we say we are going on holiday the reaction is ' back to Egypt? How many times is that now??
Love it. Yes and do hope we can meet up for a cold beer whilst dangling our legs in the pool


----------



## Colleen & Brian

Hi Gary
Great rant, and understandable we took over a year to get to the point we are at now. But two weeks from departure we are looking forward and excited by the prospect of moving. Hope we could meet up in Sharm sometime.
Colleen & Brian


----------



## garylockwood

Hi ya Brian Hi Colleen. Many thanks for the reply. I think it would be fantastic to meet up in Sharm, anytime. I think we are all in the same boat and have all found the same Utopia and can help each other make the move easier. Schooling is our big issue at present, trying to get the right school before we get there is proving quite difficult.When are you hoping to get there? We have put our move on hold till the new school term in September. Our very best wishes, Gary 'n' Sue


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Gary and Sue - good luck.

We are flying out ( for hols ) Oct 7th for 2 weeks but hope to be out either April or May as well.

My youngest will start her final year in September so we cant move out until she finishes. It could be next year or we may have to wait until she is 18 if she wants to stay on or go to college. She may by then decide she doesnt want to move with us so she will be an adult then and old enough to make up her own mind.

Hope to meet some day in Sharm. Colleen and your wife may be interested to know that Sharm Womens club meet up once a month in the evenings. Check out their website for more info.

Take care

Alison.


----------



## Colleen & Brian

Hi all 
well we finally made it and are now settled into Na'ama Bay waiting the completion of Nabq. We have had two chaotic weeks sorting visas etc but now feeling more and more like part of the community and considering ourselves fully fledged Sharmers. We are currently sitting outside a cafe in Delta logged on for free!!!! And people were worried they would not see us again. Well anyone in the area please feel free to drop us a line.
Brian & Colleen


----------



## j4hurghada

HI Brian and Colleen.

Congratulations, you have done it bet you dont regret a minuite of it.

Best of luck but you wont need it.

Take care 

Jayne


----------



## lyndsay552

Hi Colleen and Brian

Thanks for the up date. 

What's been the worst thing so far and of course what's been the best?

Lyndsay


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Colleen and Brian

How lovely to hear from you. Are you in the internet cafe in Delta. If so say hi to Ameno from Alison and Paul.


----------



## garylockwood

*Wish we were there*

Hi ya Brian, Hi Colleen. WOW !!! It must be a fantastic feeling to sit there thinking it's finally happened and you are there. How is it? Living there I mean. How easy was it to go to El Tur and get Visas? We are hoping to come out there in a few weeks to visit all the schools and then decide where we are going to live and rent for one year before we make the long term move. Congratulations on the move, I hope you are very happy there. Our very best wishes, Gary and Sue


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Gary - I have been to El Tor and got my 6m multi entry visa and 12 month residency visa which is renewable. It is about an hours drive from Sharm. My taxi driver charged me £15 return and she knows where it is. This helped as she has done this herself efore so knew the ropes.
It is really easy and you just need to take your passport. Make sure that you get your visitors visa when you land in Sharm though otherwise you wont be able to leave Sharm. They check your passport at the check point when you leave Sharm.

Regards

Alison


----------



## Peter Mitry

*Deja Vu?*

My name is Peter Mitry, but judging by some of the names on here you all seem vaguely familiar!

I am Nick Pendrell's business partner and will shortly be moving from the Costa del Sol, where I have lived with my wife Pamela for 11 years, to sunny downtown Hurghada.

This seems to be the place where a significant part of the world's population is planning to move to and Nick and I judge want to give you all a little nudge to make the process easier!

See you in Bull's on the 24th!


----------



## garylockwood

queenie40something said:


> Hi Gary - I have been to El Tor and got my 6m multi entry visa and 12 month residency visa which is renewable. It is about an hours drive from Sharm. My taxi driver charged me £15 return and she knows where it is. This helped as she has done this herself efore so knew the ropes.
> It is really easy and you just need to take your passport. Make sure that you get your visitors visa when you land in Sharm though otherwise you wont be able to leave Sharm. They check your passport at the check point when you leave Sharm.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Alison


Many many thanks for the info Alison. It sounds easy. We are coming out to Sharm in May to book schools and an apartment ready for a move in summer. Do you have a mobile number for your taxi driver? We have several numbers but the guys are often in Cairo when we land and end up haggling with the airport taxi drivers, ( a real pleasure ) Stay lucky, Gary


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Gary your welcome - it is really easy. If you have a lawyer he should arrange for someone to meet you at the passport office etc. This will make life sooo much easier as they do not really speak any English. You can get it all done in London but will cost alot more. I have sent you a pm with her email address.

Regards

Alison


----------



## deborah warren

*introduction*

 Hi everyone, at the moment myself and my husband are living in weston super mare, we are going over to hurghada in june to find our new home! we are both very excited about our new life. Rick will be looking for a job in the diving industry when we move permanently, does anyone have any idea what sort of wage a divemaster is likely to earn? cant seem to find this info anywhere, coming with us will be our little jack russell, good job she likes the sun!!

Regards,

Deb.


----------



## garylockwood

Hi ya Deb how are you? We are hoping to be in Sharm in September for the start of the new school term. We are making plans to go for one year to see if we like it and the kids like living there. We have a dog at home in the UK and have made several enquiries about taking him but have come up against brick walls, especially about bringing him back into the UK if we decide to return. How are you getting your dog there and who are you flying with? Do you have a pet passport? Sorry for all the questions. Best wishes, Gary


----------



## deborah warren

Hi Gary, we are good thanks, about our dog she is coming over from the uk with us, because its egypt they are not in the pet passport scheme so she would have to go into quarrantine if we come back. She has been micro chipped and will have her rabies jab and needs a letter from the vet saying shes healthy, needs export documents (get in touch with DEFRA) dont think she needs an import document for egypt, will have to check! As for airline some let small pets go as carry on luggage (i will try for that) dont want her in the hold on her own egypt air do this i know but dont know cost, have seen web sites that will arrange everything but they are expensive and you can sort things out for yourself for a lot less. Hope this helps.


----------



## edthedruid

*Hi Everybody My name is Edward*

Myself and my partner Deb are currently buying a two bedroom apartment in the Mubarek 7 area of Hurghada.Its on the Egyptian Experience complex.Very nice,totally finished,which is more than i can say for the rest of the area LOL.I,m hoping upon hope that when we return it will look less like a building site LOL.

I,m not planning to be an expat just yet,however my partner Deb is a Canadian living in England so that kinda makes her one although not living in Egypt LOL.

We're planning to spend our retirement partly in Hurghada,partly in England and partly in Canada.

Rgds everybody from Ed


----------



## j4hurghada

Welcome Ed and Deb,

nice to see some more people on here, I have bought in the intercontinetal area and we are moving out perminently in 4 days on the 20th may, my husband Adam is already out in hurghada sorting out our work.

If there is anything you need when going out to hurghada don't hesitate to comtact me.

When are you next out in Hurghada?


----------



## edthedruid

Hi J4,

thank you thats very nice of you to offer,hope it all goes well on the 2oth

Rgds from Ed and Deb who is currently on a 5 month maternity nursing assignment in Jersy : 0 (


----------



## j4hurghada

Thanks Ed and Deb

It is all going to plan and yes can't wait till tuesday to be there perminently, Quite a few English who all help each other out there, so really looking forward to the new life.

Speak soon when your over or even before use my email or on here.

Best regards Jayne


----------



## edthedruid

*Hope it all goes well Jayne*

Thats nice to hear people helping each other out,as per the title hope all goes well.We are hoping to be out there this August with our snagging list LOL when the next and final payment is due.

Rgds and Bon Voyage,Ed and Deb


----------



## j4hurghada

if your lucky like i was there wont be anything to worry about and they will be asking you if everything is ok for you.

it will be nice to meet in august give us a line before you come.

Take care Jayne x


----------



## drew

Hello all,

Just signed up to the forum so this is the first post. I'm 23 and moving to Egypt in August to start a teaching job in an international school near Cairo. Sorting out living arrangements at the moment and looks like i'll be living in New Maadi.

Can't wait to get out there.

All the best 
Drew


----------



## Malak

Hi Drew,
Good Luck. Maadi is a nice area... lots of expats so you should'nt feel so lonely.!


----------



## HAPPY's Hurghada

Hello All,

I found out about this site a few months ago from Nick, but just got around to joing as I have been busy opening a new preschool in Hurghada.

My name is Lahoma, known by most in Hurghada as Mrs. Lahoma. I am one of a handful of Americans living in Hurghada. I have lived in Egypt for 4 years, 3 years in Alexandria as Head of the Elementary section of an American School, then moved to Hurghada a year ago to Head a "so-called" American school here, after continuous disagreements with the owner, I decided to open my own preschool, really hope to open a school one day, if all the beauracratic red tape to a foreigner owning a school in Egypt is ever removed.

I also write a question and answer column in the Parent's section of Red Sea Bulletin magazine, "Ask Lahoma". I have written articles for Red Sea life magazine, Tourist Gallery magazine.

I hope to be able to contribute to answering any questions anyone may have about living in Egypt, Hurghada in particular, as I have done extensive research on the demographics of Hurghada.


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi Miss Lahoma.
Nice to see you on here,

Infact my two children and my friends two children have just started with Miss Lahoma at Happy's. They are aged 11 and 8 and my friends are the same age.

Wish you all the luck in your plans to teach the older children this september.


----------



## Tulene

Hi everyone,
My fiancee and i are moving to Cairo within the next couple of months as my fiancee has landed a job. I have enjoyed reading everyones posts and will be asking some questions in the coming weeks no doubt.


----------



## SalmaUS

*As Salaam Alaikom Everyone*

Hi, my name is Salma and I am a US citizen who is married to a WONDERFUL Egyptian man. I currently live and work in Heidelberg Germany as a civilian employee with the US Department of Defense. I have 32 years of US civil service. My husband and I are separated by geography and have been since we were married. I fly to Egypt about every 45 days. We have applied for his Visa to come to the US to live but...still waiting. I'm probably going to be moving to Egypt to be with my husband in the next few months. I am rather scared because I don't know if I'll be able to find work there. I have experience teaching English as a Second Language in Japan and hope that I can find a job in Egypt doing this. I LOVE Egypt to visit but knowing what my poor (and I mean poor in every sense of the word) husband goes through on a daily basis (struggling to survive, ID card checks for no apparent reason and paying 70, 80 pounds to leave the police station, in other words extortion..) I am not sure I can survive there for too long, but I know that I can't live without my husband much longer.

Any words of wisdom or good ideas out there?


----------



## razanne99

Hello guys some of you may know me from the totally property forum.

My name is Andy (41) and my wife is Anne (46).

After purchasing a 3 bedroom apartment on the Sunset Pearl development and coming to see progress (last week), we have decided to sell up in the UK and move out to Sahl Hasheesh on a permanent basis.

We are hoping to open a cafe bar on Palm Beach, Sahl Hasheesh, but its a nightmare trying to get information about anything, even when you look on the internet it is very confusing. So i hope some kind soul can help us through the pitfalls and minefields of visas applications, residency, work permits and how to set up a business in Egypt.

Our house is going up for sale in the next few weeks and hope to be in Hurghada by next April. (end of the tax year).

We are coming back over to hurghada for 3 weeks at christmas, so would be great if we could meet some of you guys to drain you of the information we need and maybe i could lubricate your tongues with a few beers or a G&T if you prefer. (December 19th 2008 to January 9th 2009). We are staying at the Desert Pearl 1, so we are not to far from Bulls Bar if you are having a get together.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Andy and Anne


----------



## masr8

*Living in Cairo*

I've lived in Cairo for a few years. Originally from England (london). Cairo is a bit of a culture shock but after you get used to it you will love it. The freedom for children if you live in a good area such a Heliopolis, Zamelek, Maadi or New Cairo (Which is beautiful) is wonderful. Education is good - lots of good schools around (but shop around). Just getting over the crazy driving is hard


----------



## kariem1510

Hello Everybody,
just thought I'd pop by to say hi


----------



## Bissycissy

This is me:
Girl from Iceland,so tired of cold weather,snow and ice!
Have fallen in love with Egypt and the Egyptian people.
Now trying to find a flat in Zamalek,and have turned to this forum for advice.......
Not a single soul has answered though,I really thought this forum was for helping oneanother,Expats helping Expats-to-be!
You don´t have to know,just share your thoughts,and let me know what you think!
Bye for now,hope to hear from You!
Cissy.


----------



## kariem1510

Hey Cissy:
I'm Kariem, I'm Egyptian but I'm currently living in Dubai.
Guess you could very easily get a flat in Zamalek through any real estate agency. Zamalek is one of the nicest neighbourhoods in Cairo, I really love it, I live in Heliopolis, If you couldn't find a flat in Zamalek, you could get one in Helipolis or Maadi especially Daglaa.
Wish you all the best with your flat hunting.


----------



## Bissycissy

Hello,kariem1510!
Thank you for answering.
I have no problem finding a flat in Zamalek,my question was if 1800-2000 US dollar is an ok rent for a 3bedroom 2bathroom apartment,or if I get overcharged because i´m a foreigner?I think it´s expensive!
Do you know if this is normal rent?
Thanks,Cissy


----------



## kariem1510

Well, It depends on the Location,Whereabouts in zamalek you want it.
and If you get a nile view or not, cause it's much more expensive.
I think you're being a bit overcharged though.
The exchange rate between the Dollar and EG Pound is 1:5.5
so I think a Reasonable price for a 3 bedroom would be around 9000 EGP, Almost 1700 USD.but i'm not really sure, cause the rents keep going up every year or whenever there is a price hike.
My advice for you is to seek some egyptian friend of yours and ask him/her to contact the agents for you, that way you'll get to know for sure if you're being overcharged or not.
If I were there, I would have really loved to help you.
you can get any work colleague to do it for you.


----------



## Bissycissy

Thank You,Kariem1510!
So nice of You to answer my questions.
Your reply is much appreciated,as I didn´t have a clue how things worked.
It´s much easier now,with Your help.Thanks for taking the time to help me.
With Regards,Cissy.


----------



## safrine

Hello to you all,

Our names are Sandra and Saied. We have two daughters who are 8 and 9.

For nine years we have looked at the whole of egypt to find a place to settle and bring up our kids, and decided on hurghada. 

We are bringing a container for all of our household effects, plus a 15 week old labrador puppy. We have also decided on Rajac school for our girls. It all sounds so simple now but it has been a long haul to get this far. We fly to cairo on the 6th Aug 08 to visit family first.

Any help with the puppy, vets etc, would be much appreciated. My husband who is egyptian would be able to give advice to anyone who needs it. He has been living in the uk for the last 25 years, so he has the british mentality with the egyptian knowledge. We will be in hurghada around the end of aug .beg. sep. and will need to organise our internet at home.

Whoever is thinking of opening boarding kennels for ex pats, please can i encourage you. We all need to visit our familys back home and would like to know that our pets are looked after by animal lovers. 

Sandra


----------



## aishah

salam alikoum, i'm aishah and originally from essex in uk. i am married to an algerian and have four boys with another one on the way and have lived in algeria for 3 yrs. We decided to move here to give our children the chance to have a more islamic education and to learn arabic and algerian. they go to a private saudi school. however after living here for some time we are not totally happy with this country. because of corruption it is very difficult to earn a living here and its all about who you know. i have a friend who is talking about go to medinaty city or rehab where the new developments are being built. i would like to know more about egypt and these places to make a decision on whether egypt is a good place to live. please could you give me some information on schools (prices etc), medical care, and any other general info. my knowledge about the country is very limited as is my husband's. so far i have had a very negative picture painted about it from my husbands family but my friend knows people there who think its great. my eldest son is 11, so i don't want to leave it too long to decide and if we decide to move there, it would want it to be the last move, as i am afraid of disrupting his education. i would like to be well prepared in knowledge before i go. i am not sure whether i would like my children to study in arabic mostly with english as second language or the other way round. i am grateful for your replies.


----------



## kariem1510

You are most welcome Cissy.
Wish you'd have the most wonderfull time in Egypt.
How do you like Cairo so Far?
Sandra and Said, Welcome to Egypt Mates.
Hope you enjoy living in hurghada too.
hope to see ya all in Cairo Someday
Take Care


----------



## kariem1510

Salamo Aleikoum Aisha,
Well, Most of what you're saying about Egypt is true, But you got a too pessimistic Picture though, There is corruption just like anywhere else in the world, maybe it's a little bit more exaggerated there, but at the end of the day, if you landed a good job with a good Salary, You could enjoy your life as much as else where, Coming from a middle class Family, I could tell you these things, I have always loved Egypt but suffered from the lack of organization, Lack of a system and relative Chaos, Things are a little bit dischevelled in cairo but it's still a city with 7000 years of civilization. you'd enjoy it alot, you just have to live in a nice neighbourhood ex: Helipolis, Zamalek, Maadi or new Cairo (Rehab, madinaty, Tagmaa Awel, Tagmaa Khames). I used to live in heliopolis, now my family lives in Tagmaa Awel and I'm working in dubai for a change, The most terrible thing in cairo is landing a good job (with a multi-national company) you'd be satisfied with, I had a failry good life in Egypt, But i couldn't land my dream Job , that's why I left,,so If you could get a decent Job,you'd enjoy the culture for a change and get quite a good experience from living in Cairo, or so I think ,,,


----------



## kariem1510

there is also alot of good British and American Schools in Cairo, but you got to make a good living to afford them too...If you got the money and A Good job you're satisfied with, living in Egypt would be okay, Otherwise you' wouldn't like it.
hope my endless babblings would be somehow conducive to you getting an insight of what's it like living over there.
Good luck


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Moving to Hurghada*

Hi to all Hurghada expats. I'll be joining you from 9th Sept 2008 thanks to a friend (thanks Tony) loaning me his new apartment. My house is rented out, so I've no place to call home(except my ex's house!!).I worked/lived around the world including Alexandria, until 1992, when I returned to UK, but it's the quiet life for me now, although hopefully not too quiet.
I'd love to meet other Brits/English speakers to swap experiences,books,ideas,best shops etc.
I like reading,dance,riding,sunshine,good wine(I know, wrong country)food and conversation.
Look forward to meeting you all, Helen.


----------



## sophied

Hi.. i'm sophie.. moving to sharm just for 3 months..hopefully 6 if i can push it. Got a transfer with work and was just wondering if you had any tips or information on must see places or things to do while i'm there, and also maybe anything medical issues?? I recently went to sharm for a holiday last month and absolutely loved it, just a shame it was too short! thanks in advance guys and hope your all well out in egypt!!


----------



## divebuddy

*Hello*

My name is Steve. I've been out to Sharm, now four times. I really love the area and the people. My wife came out with me this time and she is very keen to move over as I am. She is a teaching assistant in a school, and I am an IT enigneer. Im also a PADI MSDT, so when we do move I really want to continue down the diivng 
career. Any advise or guidence would be most welcome.


----------



## DMD

*Hi*

My name is Deb and with my husband Steve we are looking to move out to Sharm in about 5 years time. 

I am a dive master, first aid instructor and a teaching assistant, so if anyone has got any advice on what time of work I would be able to do I would be grateful.


----------



## Bissycissy

In five years time!!?? oooh you poor ******s!
Something to look forward to!


----------



## shamz

*hiya just moved to Cairo*

Hiya all i am 20 from UK, Birmingham, male. I am moving to Cairo to get away from stressful England, I am currently staying in Helliopolis
If there is others who live there I hope you could help me out, because I am new and going mad due to boredom.
Imran


----------



## queenie40something

sophied said:


> Hi.. i'm sophie.. moving to sharm just for 3 months..hopefully 6 if i can push it. Got a transfer with work and was just wondering if you had any tips or information on must see places or things to do while i'm there, and also maybe anything medical issues?? I recently went to sharm for a holiday last month and absolutely loved it, just a shame it was too short! thanks in advance guys and hope your all well out in egypt!!


Hi Sophie - what part of Sharm are you staying in. I have an apartment in Nabq and will be out again 7th Oct for 2 weeks. I would recommend that you get your jabs done before you go. A trip to the Mangroves in Nabq is a must for a relaxing time. It is just beautiful. Tiran Island boat trip is also very nice.


----------



## j4hurghada

hi Jane

That once might turn into never being away, like what we have done.

You either love Egypt or you hate it.

Hope to see you soon

Jayne


----------



## EmmaG

Hi everyone, I'm Emma, currently living in the UK but my husband has been offered a 2/3 yr post in Egypt, project is based in Sharm but not sure where we'll live. We have two girls aged 7 and 10. I'm going to try and post something on the relevant pages about schooling and/or home schooling, but thought I say hello here first.


----------



## j4hurghada

hi emma

you should have no proiblems with the children,

We moved to hurghada 6 months ago with 2 children aged 9 and 11 they have settled in no problem. My son aged 11 even plays football with the local football accadamy now most of the kids are egyptian and he loves it.

My daughter aged 9 has so many friends alot are english that have moved out here.

Go for it you will never look back.

Jayne xx


----------



## EmmaG

j4hurghada said:


> hi emma
> 
> you should have no proiblems with the children,
> 
> We moved to hurghada 6 months ago with 2 children aged 9 and 11 they have settled in no problem. My son aged 11 even plays football with the local football accadamy now most of the kids are egyptian and he loves it.
> 
> My daughter aged 9 has so many friends alot are english that have moved out here.
> 
> Go for it you will never look back.
> 
> Jayne xx


Hello Jayne

Many thanks for your kind and super speedy reply. Are you based in Hurghada? (forgive me I'm new to forums - still trying to work out all the nuances.) It sounds like you have settled in really quickly. I've never lived abroad before, although, Edward, my husband has, (his father was in the army, so he's been around a bit - so to speak!!) My biggest fear is doing the wrong thing for our daughters. I think if I can sort out their lives then I will probably be able to cope with the other issues a relocation throws up. I'd love to hear your experiences though, if you don't mind? Emma xx


----------



## j4hurghada

HI Emma

I have to be very careful what i write here, but I was just like you never left Preston England in my life before i made a very big move here in Hurghada, 

I moved here 6 months ago with my 2 children and must admit I wish i would have done it earlier.

Life is so much easier here as we own our own apartment and the bills are alot cheaper we do work here but for ourselves cant tell any more as that is promoting our business.

My children are so happy here they finish school and go to the beach or swimming pool or go for a ice cream.

We have alot more time with our chilren out here, well more there Dad now as in england he was always working.

Go for it hun you will really love it. and like us never look back.

Hope this helps

Jayne


----------



## EmmaG

Hi Jayne, thanks, understand your situation re your business. I should know in a couple of weeks if it is definitely a goer, although as the company my husband works for are looking to compact by 15% and appreciate flexibility (especially at higher levels) it could be a positive option for us. Also we are at that age where we really need to bite the bullet or not bother!! Did you sell your home in Preston? We are near Bristol and think we would look to sell but probably buy something in the home counties and rent it out. Property market isn't so good here now though although the readjustment in house prices will I guess prevent a housing market crash so it's probably for the best in many respects. Is it possible for the 'wife' to work in Egypt? We were considering Dubai originally and I know that there I wouldn't be able to work. I work from home at the moment but only part time (very part time, have to fit in lunches and tennis lessons!) but I'd 'need' to do something I think, if only to integrate. I wonder if Hurgada, El Gouna, Sharm etc are 'building sites' (I have not been to any of these and Edward has only been to Cairo)? They look pretty 'finished' compared with Dubai. Is the driving as crazy there as it is in Cairo? What about food, I guess there isn't an M&S or a Harvey Nicks (just kidding) but is the food acceptable? Is there plenty of opportunity for sport; tennis, diving, gyms etc? Do you think you'll stay there long term or is this a hiatus for you guys?

Emma xx


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi Emma

We are here for the long haul, not planning on England. With our work out here I look after people that have bought out here and would never let anyone down. Slowly it is building up and we have a very good reputation out here.

As to England we do not have an house to go back to, we decided it was all of nothing then we could put all into what we do here. We do own our home here outright which helps. No rental fee's.

Yes out here it is a building site but there are some lovely places to go and to see. Also it is lovely to see it all coming together.

We also decided it was now or never 18 months ago and with alot of research and hard work we came over 6 months ago.

really try it you will either love it or hate it, Egypt is a place you either love or hate, and we just love it.

Hope this helps cant say alot more just go for it, the kids will have a great experiance in life too.

Jayne


----------



## samib39

Hi there, your comments are spurring me on to get a move on.
I have a place in Hurghada, i am just waiting for my youngest to finish school in the summer, then im heading over...Cant wait to leave England, ( if i can ever sell my house that is- very interesting to read your comments regarding life over there)
Regards
Sam from wet , and rainy Huddersfield


----------



## poshpaws

*just bought in sharm*

Hi everyone

i would just like to introduce myself. we have just bought an apartment at Viva Reef in Sharm, which is still under construction.

We have holidayed in Sharm for the last three years and absolutely love it. We are currently working out finances and would love to live in sharm permanently, I hope that people on here will be able to give me some good advice about moving, health and everything I need to know.
Thanks 
Jo


----------



## FlashCat

*Hello*

Hi everyone! My husband and I will be moving to Cairo in April/May next year and although we'll have the opportunity to visit and look at housing, wonder if anyone has any advice on choosing where to live - between Maadi and Katameya Heights? My husband will travel quite a lot and I need to stay busy and have access to people and activities! 

We don't have kids, but have two cats and I'm hopeful someone can provide me with some guidance to what is required to bring them into Egypt. I've tried searching the internet, but haven't had any luck with specific information.

Many thanks and appreciative in advance of any information you may have to share.


----------



## butch53

j4hurghada said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Jayne at present live in the UK with my Husband and children.
> 
> We are considering moving out to Hurghada in the Summer time. All being we get jobs and the childrens education is met.
> 
> We have our own apartment in Hurghada which we love.
> 
> So not quite an Expat yet.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jayne


Hi Jayne my name is Butch and my wife and I are seriously thinking of moving out to Hurghada for the winters.. We are both retired so jobs no longer tie us down. We feel we have to get away from the weather here during the winter so we're looking for property there. We are hoping someone who now lives there can fill us in on any pitfalls.

Kind Regards

Butch


----------



## butch53

Nick Pendrell said:


> Thank you, ladies, for joining me in this forum.* It was very lonely here all on my own yesterday!Nice to see you've joined us Queenie to stop this place from getting too 'Hurghadacentric'.I hope that we find a Cairo expert to join in as well sooner or later as I am sure that there are a lot of people who would like some information on such a big city.As for me, I'm 38 ... oh, alright then, I'm 43 really ... and I'm sort of probably kind of just about soon to be single maybe.* Or not.* Depends if the girlfriend is coming to Egypt with me or not.* As those from TotallyProperty know, I am not actually in Hurghada yet, but will be there in a little over two weeks' time.* Currently I am in Riga, Latvia where I am finishing a 15 year stint in Eastern Europe, so will soon go from moaning about how blinking cold it is every winter to moaning about how blinking hot it is every summer.I am going there to start a real estate agency specializing in property in the area after going to Hurghada for a holiday and accidentally writing a book about the whole subject while I was there because I couldn't stop poking about and asking everyone a load of questions about everything.I'll be starting off in a rented apartment in Sekalla, which is currently the main centre of Hurghada.* It's a bit grubby round the edges, but it's where all the action is both in terms of business plus also the nightlife.* Having lived in the centre of Riga for the past few years, I have become used to walking everywhere and really don't want the hassle of owning a car again, especially when taxis in Hurghada are so cheap.Ironically I'm not a huge lover of sea, sun and sand. I actually feel a bit guilty of the fact that I'm going to this neverending summer paradise that many people would just love to live in but don't know how they would make a living when they got there, whereas I won't be taking advantage of it all.I'm rambling.* I'll shut up.


Hi NickWe have been in touch in your role as agent for properties in Hurghada recently and I have to say you've been very helpful. Just to pick your brains a bit, what are prices like over there. ie. food, taxi, entertainment (meals out)? Is it really as nice as all the brochures say it is (honestly now) Thanks for any help you give. 
Dennis (Butch53)


----------



## moufadal

*New comer*

Hi all,
I have just arrvived in egypt and i will stau two years here 
I ve came here alone and I am 24 
I hope i will meet new people
bye


----------



## Nickie Kyffin

*Nickie Kyffin*

Hi

My name is Nickie and I am in Hurghada at the minute. I have taken a career break from my job in UK as I met someone here 1 year ago and rather then give it all up I thought I would come try it for 3 months first. Well I have made my mind up and do want to live here permanantly. I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips about what I need to do such as visas, insurance, shipping and anything else that could be of use. I have never used a forum thingy before so hope I have done this right.

Nickie


----------



## jeang

*Hi*



queenie40something said:


> Hi Sophie - what part of Sharm are you staying in. I have an apartment in Nabq and will be out again 7th Oct for 2 weeks. I would recommend that you get your jabs done before you go. A trip to the Mangroves in Nabq is a must for a relaxing time. It is just beautiful. Tiran Island boat trip is also very nice.


Hi Alison,

Im new to expatforum, but was more of a regular on totallyproperty / propertycommunity. I am a South African, and have somewhat recently purchased in Hurghada at Oasis Marina.<snip> It was really great to see the concerns and joys of others involved in the oasis properties, and I would love to follow the latest updates again. Thanks in advance. 

Jean


----------



## Mrs Potato

Hi All!!

I am a newly wed. My husband and I come from Malaysia and Singapore/Taiwan.

We are currently staying in Maadi. We hope to make friends and meet new people.

xoxo
Mrs Potato


----------



## krissytwo

*Hi everyone*

Just joined the forum so don't know any of you - yet! 

I am moving to Hurghada in about a month - eeek - so soon!! Have loads of questions to ask but have no idea where to ask them so will have a wander around to try and familiarise myself! I will be staying, initially, for about 3 months with my 15 (soon to be 16) year old daughter joining me for the last few weeks. If it all works out we will be going back out there for longer. I am fortunate in that I work on the internet so can work just about anywhere in the world thanks to the world wide web! One of my biggest questions is about phone costs calling the uk as that is a huge part of my job too. We both absolutely love Egypt and have been several times so we are both used to the different way of life. My husband died 16 months ago of cancer and made me "seize the day" so to speak!

Any tips, advice or just general chat more than welcome!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Peter Mitry

*Phoning UK*



krissytwo said:


> Just joined the forum so don't know any of you - yet!
> 
> I am moving to Hurghada in about a month - eeek - so soon!! Have loads of questions to ask but have no idea where to ask them so will have a wander around to try and familiarise myself! I will be staying, initially, for about 3 months with my 15 (soon to be 16) year old daughter joining me for the last few weeks. If it all works out we will be going back out there for longer. I am fortunate in that I work on the internet so can work just about anywhere in the world thanks to the world wide web! One of my biggest questions is about phone costs calling the uk as that is a huge part of my job too. We both absolutely love Egypt and have been several times so we are both used to the different way of life. My husband died 16 months ago of cancer and made me "seize the day" so to speak!
> 
> Any tips, advice or just general chat more than welcome!!
> 
> Thanks everyone


Hi Krissytwo and welcome to the growing Hurghada expat community! Local phone cards are very cheap so get yourself an Egyptian mobile as soon as you arrive. Don't let anyone phone you on a UK mobile as roaming charges are colossal! If you are going to ring the UK regularly you definately need to use Skype.


----------



## krissytwo

Thanks for that Peter - I was afraid that Skype would be my best option!! Still, can't complain really as my job puts me in the fortunate position of not needing to look for work! Have heard Egyptian internet connection can be a little hit and miss but will take a chance - not been to Hurghada for quite a few years and believe it is now a little more "modernised" (not the word I was looking for but hope you know what I mean).


----------



## Nickie Kyffin

krissytwo said:


> Just joined the forum so don't know any of you - yet!
> 
> I am moving to Hurghada in about a month - eeek - so soon!! Have loads of questions to ask but have no idea where to ask them so will have a wander around to try and familiarise myself! I will be staying, initially, for about 3 months with my 15 (soon to be 16) year old daughter joining me for the last few weeks. If it all works out we will be going back out there for longer. I am fortunate in that I work on the internet so can work just about anywhere in the world thanks to the world wide web! One of my biggest questions is about phone costs calling the uk as that is a huge part of my job too. We both absolutely love Egypt and have been several times so we are both used to the different way of life. My husband died 16 months ago of cancer and made me "seize the day" so to speak!
> 
> Any tips, advice or just general chat more than welcome!!
> 
> Thanks everyone


Hi

My name is Nickie and I am living in Hurghada with my Egyptian Fiance. I have been coming here reguarly for the past year but took a 3 month career break in Jan to set up a business here and try it before giving it all up. Unfortunately my Mum came to see me here and we had a car crash near Cairo and she died 4 weeks ago yesterday so I, the same as you have decided to seize the day and move her permanantly. Telephone calls are 4 egyptian pounds per minute so about 60p, thats if you have an egyptian sim card if you use and English number its £1 per minute and £1.50 standard charge even if you get through to an answer phone!!! just had my last bill and it was £510 Nightmare!!!

Hope that helps

Good Luck

Nickie


----------



## Guest

Hi, Im Liv from Norway. Am hoping to start business in Giza or October city soon. My egyptian boyfriend hasnt got visa to Norway, so I will reside in Egypt most of the year. He newly quitted his job as engineer. Now we will start a shop together. Is October a good place to start shop?


----------



## gby247

*Moved to Mansoura*

Hi Everyone, 

My name is Fatma and I am an American who has made Mansoura my new place of life. I am newly married to an Egyptian. Even though I love Egypt and all the beautiful and not so beautiful sceneries, as many of us can relate it can be lonely and homesickness can set in. 


I am hoping to meet new people and share stories.


----------



## nefer

*Moving to Sharm*

Hi, 

I'm Karen, I'm moving to Sharm from UK in a weeks time (eek!) to spend some time there and see how it goes, having just joined the ranks of the redundant!

What are the best places to meet like-minded friends? It would be nice to meet other expats for drinks, eating out, swimming etc. I am also looking for a nice flat to rent if anyone knows of one, Thanks for any tips.


----------



## nstick13

hey, my name is Nate and I'm a recent graduate of The Ohio State University. Plan on moving to Egypt this autumn to teach English.


----------



## Linda-Sara

Hi!

I just found this site and it's great! I'm a Swedish woman married to an Egyptian, whom I met in Hurghada last year. Been living with him in Hurghada and Cairo (6th October City) for nine months, but are back in Sweden since one month trying to sort out my economy. My experience is that it's hard to find work at the moment in Egypt and it's also difficult to survive on the salaries there. 

I want to move back to Hurghada in a few months (have a contract for work here until June 30th) but I really don't want to end up like last time - poor like hell. I'm now trying to find a solution for this and am thinking about starting my own buisness. Any ideas? I'm a trained social worker and also massage therapist. 

All I know is that I love Egypt so much and I prefer living there compared to cold Sweden.

/Linda-Sara


----------



## Linda-Sara

ideer2 said:


> Hi, Im Liv from Norway. Am hoping to start business in Giza or October city soon. My egyptian boyfriend hasnt got visa to Norway, so I will reside in Egypt most of the year. He newly quitted his job as engineer. Now we will start a shop together. Is October a good place to start shop?



Hi! I was living in October for a few months and have my husband there. What kind of shop are you planning to open? And in what area of October?

/Linda-Sara


----------



## Guest

Linda-Sara said:


> Hi! I was living in October for a few months and have my husband there. What kind of shop are you planning to open? And in what area of October?
> 
> /Linda-Sara


Hi Linda-Sara and welcme to forum. 
My boyfriend and I will not start shop in October although, cos weve found a shop in Mohandessen (Giza)we will start. We will open a netcaffee there. Im going back on monday the 16 th of march, and start the prosess. We have to apply for lisence from the government, and hope it will not take long time. 

By the reason of my daughter, who are in Norway while Im in Egypt, and can not manage life alone, and is at school, I can only stay in Egypt for short time. So I will only stay there for 10 days. But in summer Im planning to be there in several months. My boyfriend will do the work in shop when Im not there.

How is it to leave your husband there? You and I are in the same situation and we are from neighbourcountries. I think its very hard to leave my boyfriend, but cos of my kids I cant stay in Egypt all the time. They go to school here in Norway. They are not small, but one of them has a syndrom, and I would let her finish comprehensive school. But from this summer she is finish, and it will become easier to take her with me to Egypt. 

What do u think of situation for women in Egypt? I mean women rights and gender equalness. I dont know if I can keep myself from doing something for working with this case in Egypt, but maybe I will be in danger if I do. What do u think? 

It would be nice to hearing from u again.


----------



## Linda-Sara

ideer2 said:


> Hi Linda-Sara and welcme to forum.
> My boyfriend and I will not start shop in October although, cos weve found a shop in Mohandessen (Giza)we will start. We will open a netcaffee there. Im going back on monday the 16 th of march, and start the prosess. We have to apply for lisence from the government, and hope it will not take long time.
> 
> By the reason of my daughter, who are in Norway while Im in Egypt, and can not manage life alone, and is at school, I can only stay in Egypt for short time. So I will only stay there for 10 days. But in summer Im planning to be there in several months. My boyfriend will do the work in shop when Im not there.
> 
> How is it to leave your husband there? You and I are in the same situation and we are from neighbourcountries. I think its very hard to leave my boyfriend, but cos of my kids I cant stay in Egypt all the time. They go to school here in Norway. They are not small, but one of them has a syndrom, and I would let her finish comprehensive school. But from this summer she is finish, and it will become easier to take her with me to Egypt.
> 
> What do u think of situation for women in Egypt? I mean women rights and gender equalness. I dont know if I can keep myself from doing something for working with this case in Egypt, but maybe I will be in danger if I do. What do u think?
> 
> It would be nice to hearing from u again.




Mohandessen is a nice area - I wish you good luck for your business there! 

Of course it's very hard to leave my husband in Egypt and the only way for me to survive is by focusing on the postive sides of this. He's applied for recidence visa to Sweden, and has his interview at the embassy on 17 of March (very soon now!), and I'm going to visit him for two weeks on 28 of March. Then, hopefully, he will come to Sweden in May/June and then we'll se how long we'll be staying here. I want to live in Egypt and I know he doesn't want to stay in Sweden forever. We just need to work out a good plan for the future, considering the economical situation in Egypt. But I really wish everything will be fine and that I'll be strong enough to manage my situation without him, God knows times are difficult now!

Womens situation in Egypt... Oh I don't know what to say really. As a feminist myself it's very hard to see what's going on, and at the same time I feel like I'm cut in two pieces since I myself am have my Egyptian family there and I know the culture and the values from the inside. I hope that change will come in time and I can also see the difference between the young women and the older generations. I've also been thinking about standing up for this, but as you say it's actually quite scary because you never know whats going to happen... So basically I have a lot of oppinions but not a lot of action.

I hope everything will be fine with your children and that you'll have the possibility to live where ever you want to. I think there are a lot of good schools in Egypt if you want to move them there. Isn't there an international school in October/Dreamland?

Ha det!


----------



## zaisabella

*Moving to Cairo*

Hi, I'll be moving to Cairo towards the middle of the year. Would love to start chatting to people who are already living there for advice on where to live, jobs, etc. I'm a writer and intend to write full time once there.


----------



## dianne

Hello Am Dianne form Asia>>>>


----------



## dianne

*Hello Liv*



ideer2 said:


> Hi, Im Liv from Norway. Am hoping to start business in Giza or October city soon. My egyptian boyfriend hasnt got visa to Norway, so I will reside in Egypt most of the year. He newly quitted his job as engineer. Now we will start a shop together. Is October a good place to start shop?




I wanna be friend yoU!!!!


----------



## dianne

*Hi!!*

Hello Fatma


Am an asian Lady want to travel and met friends abroad..


----------



## New Gal

Hi all, I have just joined this forum, never done this before so please bear with me! My name is Nasiya, I am 26 years old and currently live in Sheffield, England. Looking to move to Hurghada in December 2009, trying to do it the sensible way and save rent money, learn basic Arabic etc before I go. Also looking to get a job, office type of stuff for about 300 sterling per month. Would appreciate any advice / tips etc, it'll be the first time I am living alone and that too in a foreign country and alone! Looking at flats with 24 hr security etc in the centre of Hurghada, Sakkalla, although everyone spells this differently! Apologies for the over long post, very excited and slightly nervous about this decision! I know its the right one for me though! Thank you all!!! xxx


----------



## sameh-mohamed

Dear All
i`m Sameh living in maadi,Cairo,25 old ,anthropology student, and work as a date entry for web site,i want to make foreigner friends in Cairo to exchange ideas,have coffee and go out together maybe in off days,anybody want any help don't hesitate to contact me I'll appreciate,hope you are all in fine health.
Thanks
Yours Sameh


----------



## selenaeden

Hi,

I am new here,

salenaeden

Thanks.


----------



## derekmac79

*Soon to be Expat*

Hi,

My name is Derek and my wife, two children and myself are planning to move to Cairo in early August. We are originally from California and this is our first time living abroad. We are very excited and a bit nervous about this new adventure. We are hoping to meet other expats and hope that we can learn as much as we can to help make this a smooth transition. 

I look forward to getting to know some of you here.

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## ulasata

Hello Drew,

Have you settled down to New Maadi? I am an expat living there sınce 1st of january 2009. Therefore if you need any help i would be happy to reply.

best regards


----------



## moeisha

*hi everyone*

i am expat from england, have been living in luxor for 4 years and soon moving to hurghada, looking for business and rental flat.....

am married to egyptian and loving the life (when you get over the cultural differences!) 

would love to hear from anyone in hurghada or thinking of/moving there.....

still only speak a little arabic! it is a very difficult language to learn, the children pick it up quickly of course!.......

i have family in england, and yes you do miss them! but with easy-jet starting up flights from hurghada its a breeze to london gatwick!.....

wouldn't move back to UK, its very expensive now i see 

anyway, hoping to make new friends here and looking forward to chatting soon....


----------



## moeisha

Nasiya said:


> Hi all, I have just joined this forum, never done this before so please bear with me! My name is Nasiya, I am 26 years old and currently live in Sheffield, England. Looking to move to Hurghada in December 2009, trying to do it the sensible way and save rent money, learn basic Arabic etc before I go. Also looking to get a job, office type of stuff for about 300 sterling per month. Would appreciate any advice / tips etc, it'll be the first time I am living alone and that too in a foreign country and alone! Looking at flats with 24 hr security etc in the centre of Hurghada, Sakkalla, although everyone spells this differently! Apologies for the over long post, very excited and slightly nervous about this decision! I know its the right one for me though! Thank you all!!! xxx


hi nasiya, i wish you luck in your venture, the area that you are interested in is very lively, and it is easy to get around from there, so very cheap on the buses, around 5p to go practically anywhere! i would like to make one comment on your post, i do think you need to be a little more flexible on your earning potential.....average wage for egyptians is 500LE a month (thats around 60 sterling) europeans earn more of course in better jobs, and if you can find a foreign company to work for, (non-egyptian) so much the better, but if you are going to rely on work from an egyptian company, you will be looking at considerably less than the 300 sterling you would like  however the cost of living is cool, you could live quite well on 20/25 sterling a week, stella 10LE a bottle, cigs 2 to 3 LE, rate of exchange currently 84.5 LE to 1 pound sterling. food stuff; 1 kilo each of tomatoes/potatoes/cucumber/carrots/onions/courgette would set you back around 14/18LE in total in the market! hope all this is helpful!


----------



## ulasata

Bissycissy said:


> Thank You,Kariem1510!
> So nice of You to answer my questions.
> Your reply is much appreciated,as I didn´t have a clue how things worked.
> It´s much easier now,with Your help.Thanks for taking the time to help me.
> With Regards,Cissy.


Hello Bissycissy,

Recently i have rented a flat in Maadi but through a real estate agency who i believe is very decent. Our company uses him for every renting process'.

If you wish i can give his number so you can get in touch with him.

best regards


----------



## ulasata

Mrs Potato said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am a newly wed. My husband and I come from Malaysia and Singapore/Taiwan.
> 
> We are currently staying in Maadi. We hope to make friends and meet new people.
> 
> xoxo
> Mrs Potato


Hello Potato,

Great place to live, which part of Maadi you are staying at?

I am living by myself at old Maadi and will be delighted to meet with you and your husband.

best regards,


----------



## ulasata

selenaeden said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here,
> 
> salenaeden
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome on board!

If you need any help about finding a rent or good places to eat & go out i can recommend you good ones.

thank you


----------



## hipocampo34

Hello All,
Just joined and I am still not completely adept about the ways of posting messages here. Anyway, I will be moving to Cairo in late August. Clearly, I will need some advise regarding customs, places to go, restaurants, events, life in general and among other things - bringing my car over. Hopefully I will be able to meet some people through the forum.
Cheers,

Edwin


----------



## guyinmaadi

Hello. My wife, our 15 month old son and I live in Maadi Digla, just across the street from CAC. 
We moved here in August 2008 and have adjusted nicely....although it was a bit of an adjustment. 
Nice forum!


----------



## hipocampo34

guyinmaadi said:


> Hello. My wife, our 15 month old son and I live in Maadi Digla, just across the street from CAC.
> We moved here in August 2008 and have adjusted nicely....although it was a bit of an adjustment.
> Nice forum!


I will be working at American University in Cairo, beginning in September. Maadi is one of the areas where I might potentially live (the University has houses for faculty there). Can you tell me about the area? What would you say your major adjustments have been?
Your time is appreciated,

Edwin


----------



## guyinmaadi

Hi Edwin: 
I do know some AUC people, but only apartment dwellers. AUC does a nice job furnishing those apartments,although some buildings are questionable....with elevators that rarely work or in locations where there is garbage piled in the street a little too long. 
The interiors of the AUC apartments I've been in, are nice. The appliances are new and the sofas, tables, beds, carpets and draperies are ok. Not gorgeous like Pottery Barn, but still....respectable, simple and comfortable. 
Maadi is certainly the nicest neighborhood in Cairo. It's green with lots of trees and flowering plants. It's quiet compared to most other places in and around Cairo. 
Adjustments for us....air pollution. It's everywhere and a nuisance. Our last residence in the US was Portland, Oregon which I think has to be the cleanest city I've ever lived. Cairo is the complete opposite. That being said...Maadi is the best of a dirty, polluted, overcrowded city. 
Maadi is also socio-economically, the highest standard you will find in Cairo. For me, that says allot. 
You will find that the garbage (there are no dumpsters anywhere in Cairo), noise and traffic are terrible. You will find the people to be nice, but there's often a sub-plot to your conversations with local Egyptians. Many want to become your 'friend', but in my experience it often translates to some kind of financial benefit relationship for the Egyptian. You will be considered wealthy here. That has it's perks and it's drawbacks. Maids/housekeepers are sometimes honest and trustworthy. But even the most honest maid will have moments of weakness when opportunity stares him/her in the face. 
There is a police presence in Maadi. Many police/security holding weapons (none are loaded) line the many streets and sit for hours, guarding a building or street. This is just a visual deterrent, but at first, you might feel uncomfortable. 
Throwing garbage on the street from a moving car seems to be an entertainment venue. I've never seen such disrespect for property or other people. It's sad. 
The buildings here are super ugly. Almost all of them once looked ok, but have not been well cared for. The interiors are normally ok. The exteriors are dirty, often unpainted and you'll see cable wires running of the outside of the buildings to peoples apartments from the roof. 
I have a 5th floor apartment with excellent views of Digla (I'm next to CAC). The view would be amazing if the buildings in the distance were nice to look at. Most the the other buildings around me are villas and are normally cared for better. 
AUC employees have transportation to and from AUC to Maadi a few times each day. Getting back and forth to work is easy. 
Shopping is an experience. We do have some nice stores in Maadi and City Stars (google it) is really nice, albeit a 30 minute drive. I go to City Stars 2 times each month to eat at Romanos Macaroni Grill and see a movie. 
Congrats on your new position. I think you'll like it here. The savings potential is rather good. 
If you like American products like deodorant and shaving cream...bring them with you. Imports are truly expensive here. I always come back from my summer vacations with excess baggage filled with Qtips, Schick razors, shaving cream, cologne, vanilla extract, taco seasoning...etc. If you love it, bring it with you. It may be awhile until you can either get it here...and when you can, it will be expensive with duty charges and shipping costs. I also ship in my own sheets and towels. You can get good sheets here, but most often in colors you wouldn't like. You'll have AUC provided linens I think,....but they may be ugly. So I just go to Bed Bath and Beyond and buy a set and throw them in my luggage. I think AUC provides queen size beds. 
When you arrive...go to DUTY FREE at the airport. You can get local wines and beers, but I really like scotch, rum, tequila, etc. You're allowed 4 bottles at duty free. 
You can email me for more specifics at [email protected]. 

Good luck!


----------



## mariam_elnagi

hello to all the expats to egypt!
i am a new member, Mariam from Romania , and i'm living in egypt since november 2008 because i got married to an egyptian.


----------



## NHgirl

*Biggest obstacle is job hunting from the US*

Hi all,
Glad this forum is available. Thanks to the moderators and contributors for keeping this board active and useful!

I visited Egypt in February as a tourist and again a few weeks ago to determine if I'd like to live there. I would like to relocate to Cairo as soon as possible. 

My biggest obstacle has been finding an expat job. While in Cairo, I contacted many private American and British schools for an assistant teaching position. Although I have no teaching experience (other than foreign language tutoring) or credentials, I was encouraged by some locals to apply. I emailed my CV to several schools with no positive response. 

My background is primarily in healthcare. Apparently pharmacy technicians in hospitals are paid local salaries, which would not be enough to sustain me.

What is the usual method for an expat to find a job in Egypt? I don't work for a company with a presence in Egypt, so a transfer isn't possible. 

Thanks for all help and suggestions!


----------



## mariam_elnagi

Concerning jobs for expats in egypt the most are in education-english/french teachers or tourism . About the 2nd i dont know very much and mostly you have to have a degree/specialization in the field, but for teaching i know some persons that work as english teachers in schools or nursery and they dont have any diploma for doing this,just the fact they are english speakers and foreigners got them this job- so i guess it works this way


----------



## valerienicole

Hello,

My name is Valerie, I am currently a student in Santa Barbara, California but will graduate next month. I am possibly moving to Cairo this Fall with my boyfriend. He is hoping to find an internship in international affairs while studying Arabic. I would like to work for an English-language publication.

Nice to meet you all,
- Valerie


----------



## JLB

*introduction*

Hi, all
I am a 50+ gal from Eastern Canada moving to Cairo in August on a two-year teaching contract. I am excited about this Big Adventure but also nervous as I am undertaking it all on my own. If I have one more well-meaning person respond to my news with ``Wow! You must be brave``, I may change my mind and never make it onto that plane for Egypt - `cause if there`s one thing I`m not, it is brave.

I don`t have an apartment waiting for me but have been told the school will help me find somewhere to live - probably in Maadi - and I know most of my nerves will settle down considerably once I actually have a roof over my head.
Catch you later,
JLB


----------



## Geordielass

*Moving soon - help*

Hi
My name is Sharon and we are planning to move in about 8 weeks time. We have an apartment which we can move into in Nabq in Sharm and we can't wait but there seems so much to do. Did you move out with all of your stuff from the UK and how did you do it? We have hopefully sorted a school for my 7 & 11 year old daughters and myself and my husband plan to set up doing finishing on apartments, furnishing them and doing a sort of management co. We also have a Jack Russell who we are hoping to take. How have you settled in and found it all so far? Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Geordielass

*Late apartment completion in Sierra*

Hi,
We also have an apartment in Sierra in Nabq and plan to move into it in July. How have you found it? Ours was meant to be ready in Jan 08. My husband went out in April to sort things out and they are just doing the 'snagging' now and it will be ready for us in July however he did say it was still a bit of a building site. Are you going to be living there?


----------



## Geordielass

poshpaws said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i would just like to introduce myself. we have just bought an apartment at Viva Reef in Sharm, which is still under construction.
> 
> We have holidayed in Sharm for the last three years and absolutely love it. We are currently working out finances and would love to live in sharm permanently, I hope that people on here will be able to give me some good advice about moving, health and everything I need to know.
> Thanks
> Jo


We have bought in Sierra resort Nabq in Sharm and are planning to move out lock stock etc. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as the time we are planning to do it is fast approacing.
Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Geordielass

Hi I'm Sharon and we are planning to move over to Sharm in July. Did you find good schools in Sharm as I have 2 daughters aged 7 & 11 and would appreciate any advice on moving, schools and anything else you think would be usefull. Many thanks


----------



## denisaki

Geordielass said:


> Hi I'm Sharon and we are planning to move over to Sharm in July. Did you find good schools in Sharm as I have 2 daughters aged 7 & 11 and would appreciate any advice on moving, schools and anything else you think would be usefull. Many thanks


Hi,
I'm also from the North East and am living in Egypt. I've been in Cairo for almost three years now. I have visited Sharm, and have heard that there is a decent school there, but unfortunately can't remember its name. The best place to get answers to your questions is at a forum set up by foreign women living in Sharm. I'll try to find the url, but if you google sharm women you should find it. Good luck with the move. Denise


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,

Well this is my third time back in Cairo and every time I leave I say I will not be back lol
I work here and suppose I am lucky they keep offering me my job back, what does that say... I am brilliant or that no other mug will do it? lol
I am 53 years young and like to go out and have fun dancing etc, I am not on the market for an egyptian toy boy!!!! nor am I looking for an apartment so dont contact me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NHgirl said:


> Hi all,
> Glad this forum is available. Thanks to the moderators and contributors for keeping this board active and useful!
> 
> I visited Egypt in February as a tourist and again a few weeks ago to determine if I'd like to live there. I would like to relocate to Cairo as soon as possible.
> 
> My biggest obstacle has been finding an expat job. While in Cairo, I contacted many private American and British schools for an assistant teaching position. Although I have no teaching experience (other than foreign language tutoring) or credentials, I was encouraged by some locals to apply. I emailed my CV to several schools with no positive response.
> 
> My background is primarily in healthcare. Apparently pharmacy technicians in hospitals are paid local salaries, which would not be enough to sustain me.
> 
> What is the usual method for an expat to find a job in Egypt? I don't work for a company with a presence in Egypt, so a transfer isn't possible.
> 
> Thanks for all help and suggestions!


It is very hard to find a job here that pays decent money, you will only be offered a local contract and believe me you wont be able to live on that.
I am not being smart here but I am guessing its guys that are telling yout o come out and work here, the place is full of guys trying to get visas etc and they will tell you anything even marry you to get a visa and or money. Not being a cynic just now the ropes lived here for 6 years


----------



## Newgirl

Hello, i'm a 28yr old girl moving to Cairo in August, lookng for some friendly people who I can meet for a coffee/shopping/ go cinema with etc when I get there!! will either be living in New Cairo or 6th October - not sure yet!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Newgirl said:


> Hello, i'm a 28yr old girl moving to Cairo in August, lookng for some friendly people who I can meet for a coffee/shopping/ go cinema with etc when I get there!! will either be living in New Cairo or 6th October - not sure yet!




\hi 
August is ramadan this year and makes things so much more different than normal

I am quite near downtown Cairo and your 2 places are a bit far out, why are you going there?


----------



## Newgirl

Hi, my work is based in those 2 places. Yes i'm more nervous about going uring Ramadan


----------



## MaidenScotland

No need to be nervous it is a nice time, but everything tends to close early in the afternoon so that everyone can be home for the breaking of the fast ,, Iftar.
Just be aware that you can eat and drink during ramadan but dont do it in front of Muslims as it really isnt fair on them.
Who are you going to work for? They may do introductions for you but closer to the time if you are stuck I will let you have my phone number
Plz be aware of Egyptian men replying to your queries sadly the majority of them are looking for girlfriends from the west so that they can get a visa money etc. but will tell you they want to be friends, introduce you to their sisters etc etc


----------



## Newgirl

Maiden Scotland, thank you so much for the advice! It will be nice to see what it is like during Ramadan. .. The men.. yess..,. I agree with you about that.. heard a lot of negative things about them lol. I will be working for a school, I have a 2 week induction in August so hopefully there will be some people there who have been there a while to help!


----------



## salwa

*Egyptian*

Hi every one,you are most welcome in Egypt, my name is salwa, Iam also expat touring the world with my husband and kids, Iam now in UAE, always be in Cairo In Summer , Iam a writer, also teach Arabic to non Arabs, it is always fun to meet new ladies and make use of our time , any way I can help you if you have any question about Egypt.

Thanks


----------



## Malak

I live in cairo and school 2 children here. I cannot afford the international school fees so they go to a language school. I have a full time job working for an international company but i give me free time helping at my disorganised school, twice a week. I do this for free so i understand the system and can be of support to my kids, great experience. however i have had any many offers for tteaching coversational english language private (I dont do this, as dont have time, but it pays around 20-25 egp per hour per child) If my scholl employ me, i will take a salary of 500 egp per month. Generally international schools employ the local egyptian peeps as teaching assistants and take fully qualified teaching professionals from abroad, on a european salary with benefits.


----------



## Newgirl

Hi Salwa, thank you for that


----------



## salwa

Newgirl said:


> Hi Salwa, thank you for that


Hi Malak and new girl, and every body, Iam so happy to be here too, and I have so many friends from UK ,Australia ,etc.

would be happy to see you in cairo when I come by the end of June.
thanks


----------



## justruthie

*Hi*

My name is Ruth,been living in Hurghada since May this year,so still settling in,have moved from Cornwall,interested in getting to know all about Egypt and chatting to anyone living here.


----------



## squeelio

Hello folks, just joined the site and I must say there are some very mixed views!
I am moving to Cairo at the end of July and I am both excited and worried by the idea of it! 
I am going to be teaching in a school in new cairo so i am wondering if anyone has any advice on good areas to stay in the area? There are a few sites for expat accomdation but they seem quite expensive. Any ideas?


----------



## CairoPT

Hey all, 

Just joined the site, am moving to Cairo on the 1st July and haven't had a lot of time to research or prepare for it all! Will be living in an apartment in Maadi and working downtown. Will be living in an apartment on my own and speak zero Arabic so it would be great to meet some folks with some local knowledge who can help me find my feet and meet a few other folks from around the world....

Guessing I won't get many egyptian men offering to introduce me to their sisters at least LOL!


----------



## MaidenScotland

lol dont bet on it, Egyptian men are the world biggest opportunists


----------



## verindersingh

*hi*

HI I am verinder Fromhave just moved to egypt for work . Moving to alex next week as our store is opening thier in Alexenderia city center. I am looking for people/ freinds who can speak english and i can have good company here .its tough to find good freinds. I love to meet new people ,visit new places ,love music ,Partying around And eat new food.This country has lots to offer . Hope to hear from your side .

Virender


----------



## Riley87

Hi all

IM SCARED!!!

Goin to Hurghada in October to make a decision about whether or not to move there in Feb 2010.
Any advice is welcome on getting a job, living costs etc I havent read through everyones posts yet but i will do now
Thanks guys
xx


----------



## Riley87

Nickie Kyffin said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Nickie and I am in Hurghada at the minute. I have taken a career break from my job in UK as I met someone here 1 year ago and rather then give it all up I thought I would come try it for 3 months first. Well I have made my mind up and do want to live here permanantly. I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips about what I need to do such as visas, insurance, shipping and anything else that could be of use. I have never used a forum thingy before so hope I have done this right.
> 
> Nickie


Hi

How did this work out for u?

You sound like u did exactly what i want to do

xx


----------



## New Gal

People, a word of warning if you are moving for a relationship. Keep doors open in the UK in case you need to return and try to maintain your independence out there, be very careful and don't sign any papers, no matter how much your partner insists its for safety reasons or to keep the coppers off your backs.

I'm not judging anyones relationships at all, just a bit concerned.

To the lasy who asked about visas, you need to go the passport office in Hurghada and enquire there, think you will be able to get a visa for a year which you renew annually.

Feel free to PM if you have any further questions, I have researched my move to death (planned for 08/01/2010) and have visited Egypt extensively. I am also British but Muslim so can help with some of the myths floating around hopefully.

Best of luck to you all, but please plan and be careful xxx


----------



## Riley87

Nasiya said:


> People, a word of warning if you are moving for a relationship. Keep doors open in the UK in case you need to return and try to maintain your independence out there, be very careful and don't sign any papers, no matter how much your partner insists its for safety reasons or to keep the coppers off your backs.
> 
> I'm not judging anyones relationships at all, just a bit concerned.
> 
> To the lasy who asked about visas, you need to go the passport office in Hurghada and enquire there, think you will be able to get a visa for a year which you renew annually.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you have any further questions, I have researched my move to death (planned for 08/01/2010) and have visited Egypt extensively. I am also British but Muslim so can help with some of the myths floating around hopefully.
> 
> Best of luck to you all, but please plan and be careful xxx


where are you moving to?
Myth?.....i need to get a laywers 'marriage' document to be able to rent a flat with my egyptian boyf?

xx


----------



## New Gal

Riley87, these documents are legally binding in Egypt but are not Islamic practice. If he leaves though, you wont be entiltled to anything nor would any children you may have.

A lot of men state to foreign ladies that they must have this to cohabit, opinions are divided but there are definitely things to think about, don't enter into such a 'marriage' lightly as there are more horror stories than success stories.

Why don't you rent a flat alone, save up while you are here, remember even a couple of grand would be a years worth of rent out there!

I've sent you some PMs, maybe we should discuss there?

Best, Nasiya.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Orfit marriage is not binding in fact it is commonly known in Egypt as a shagging paper., and the man is free to walk away or just tear up the paper and is often used by Gulf arabs to buy young egyptian girls for wifes for the summer months.

No Egyptian man would ask an Egyptian woman to live with him with this paper.
If you are not taken home to meet his family then he is ashamed of you and or he is already married and his wife is living in a village somewhere
My friend legally married an Egyptian and had it registered at the British embassy, 3 years later he went out for bread never to return, by luck the day the signed the lease on their apartment he was held up in traffic and she signed by herself, after he left he phoned the landlady and told her that he had gone and to put his wife out, this didnt happen as it was my friend who had signed the lease and not him. A woman legally married to an Egyptian can be stopped leaving the country if he so wishes.
Dont get me wrong there are mixed marriages that work and indeed I have 2 friends who have been married to Egyptian doctors for 27 and 32 years and are very happy, but these are few and far between.
If I was to ever enter into a relationship with an Egyptian and he didn't treat me with the respect he would show and Egyptian woman .....well it just wouldn't happen.
Don't sign anything in Arabic.
Don't use lawyers who only speak arabic, your embassy will have a list of recommended lawyers
Don't hand over money for anything a man here is expected to pay for the apartment etc.
You cannot buy yourself out of national service now ( u could before) so don't hand over money to stop him having to go into the army. 
Medical treatment here is cheap for Egyptians so when his mother, aunt, father, uncle need money for hospital treatment and you are asked for it dont give, may sound harsh but believe me they will have managed to pay for it before you came.
If you buy property you can and should have it registered in your name, your boyfriend may tell you that you can't and it must be in his name, this is nonsense.

You may think I am harsh on egyptian men, but in my line of work I see all "tricks" that they use to fleece unspecting women out of their money.


----------



## Riley87

MaidenScotland said:


> Orfit marriage is not binding in fact it is commonly known in Egypt as a shagging paper., and the man is free to walk away or just tear up the paper and is often used by Gulf arabs to buy young egyptian girls for wifes for the summer months.
> 
> No Egyptian man would ask an Egyptian woman to live with him with this paper.
> If you are not taken home to meet his family then he is ashamed of you and or he is already married and his wife is living in a village somewhere
> My friend legally married an Egyptian and had it registered at the British embassy, 3 years later he went out for bread never to return, by luck the day the signed the lease on their apartment he was held up in traffic and she signed by herself, after he left he phoned the landlady and told her that he had gone and to put his wife out, this didnt happen as it was my friend who had signed the lease and not him. A woman legally married to an Egyptian can be stopped leaving the country if he so wishes.
> Dont get me wrong there are mixed marriages that work and indeed I have 2 friends who have been married to Egyptian doctors for 27 and 32 years and are very happy, but these are few and far between.
> If I was to ever enter into a relationship with an Egyptian and he didn't treat me with the respect he would show and Egyptian woman .....well it just wouldn't happen.
> Don't sign anything in Arabic.
> Don't use lawyers who only speak arabic, your embassy will have a list of recommended lawyers
> Don't hand over money for anything a man here is expected to pay for the apartment etc.
> You cannot buy yourself out of national service now ( u could before) so don't hand over money to stop him having to go into the army.
> Medical treatment here is cheap for Egyptians so when his mother, aunt, father, uncle need money for hospital treatment and you are asked for it dont give, may sound harsh but believe me they will have managed to pay for it before you came.
> If you buy property you can and should have it registered in your name, your boyfriend may tell you that you can't and it must be in his name, this is nonsense.
> 
> You may think I am harsh on egyptian men, but in my line of work I see all "tricks" that they use to fleece unspecting women out of their money.



Oh my god. Now you're really scaring me

What line of work are you in and where in egypt do u live?
Thanks for the advice

xx


----------



## New Gal

Riley87, these are things that you need to hear. You're very young and none of us would want you to be made a fool of.

Mixed marriages that work are few and far between and Maiden has said it well, no decent man would use an orfi.

Please use the resources I have sent you and if your move is based around a bloke, you may find yourself reconsidering.

If you were to move for yourself and for your personal progression, you wouldn’t be getting scared.

Be very, very careful my dear, the majority of Egyptian men are experts at all this romance c*ap in order to con foreign women who don’t understand their laws and customs. I understand all of it, that’s why I say I would never, ever get into all this


----------



## MaidenScotland

Riley I live in Cairo and I would rather not say what I do for a living as sadly I have before in another forum and then I was pestered day and night to try and help people get visas, jobs etc. I cannot help with this sort of thing, but I do know Egypt and I enjoy living here and have some really nice Egyptian women friends and I work with Egytian men so I am quite savvy on how things are and on saying that there is no way on gods earth I would allow my daughter to come out here to be with a man that she met on holiday or indeed the net.
I can understand why some girls fall for these men as I believe they have great chat up lines and make you feel as if you are the only one in the world for them.
I must also point out that many men use marry women for visas to the west and for nothing else. These men are generally "poor" men as " rich "men tend to have no problem getting visas to the west. I use the terms poor and rich as anyone who lives in Egypt is used to this description.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Riley, sorry to go on and on, but if you do come to Egypt and have papers of any kind you are entitled and should hold them, never give them to your boyfriend/husband to hold for you.
Lodge them with a reptuble lawyer, in relative terms it is cheap for him to hold them for you.
All women that come here to be with a man should ask themselves this. "Would I keep a man in the UK" if the answer is yes then come on out there are plenty here waiting for you


----------



## Riley87

MaidenScotland said:


> Riley, sorry to go on and on, but if you do come to Egypt and have papers of any kind you are entitled and should hold them, never give them to your boyfriend/husband to hold for you.
> Lodge them with a reptuble lawyer, in relative terms it is cheap for him to hold them for you.
> All women that come here to be with a man should ask themselves this. "Would I keep a man in the UK" if the answer is yes then come on out there are plenty here waiting for you


Maiden no its fine really I appreciate it. I have heard horror stories and think its great ppl like myself can use sites like this for advice. Firstly he has said that any papers I choose to sign will not leave my hands. I met him when visiting egypt yes but this wasn't a holiday romance I didn't actually speak to him properly til I got home but have. Now visited since. He's not nessaserily poor. His father is well off. I have met both of hisparents.and he has told me whilst visiting them that he never wants to leave egypt to live. I'm just anxious ad from the stories iv heard its a case of it either works or it doesn't more time being the latter. I'm only 22 but with quite an independent. Am. I really wrong on thinking this could work? And wat the hell if it doesn't I would just have added an amazing experience to my life. What do u think?....honest comments only xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Of course it could work, just keep your money in your bank account in the uk, if he is genuine he will not be bothered about this and indeed would expect it. If his father is wealthy then they would expect to buy you an apartment to live in and his son to provide for you.
Egypt is full of horror stories of woman who sell up in the UK and elsewhere come out here and buy an apartment business etc and the man tells them that they cannot do this in their own name, this is all nonsense and these poor woman loose everything.
Is your boyfriend muslim? Alot of men are quite happy to have western girlfriends but as soon as they marry or live with them things change and they suddenly dont like the way they dress or the fact they might like a beer etc, and start demanding they change. Men here tend to be treated like princes by their mothers and it's a shock to westerners that the men can do nothing in the house and indeed dont want to do anything.
If you want the adventure take the chance and you may be one of the very few lucky ones,
but and I am being honest here, if you weren't 100% sure of this venture you wouldn't be asking me what I thought, there must be something nagging at the back of your mind.


----------



## Riley87

I would never put something in his name. Any investmestments I make will be for myself. He's muslim but not a good one he smokes and drinks socially and rarely prays. What sticks in the back of my mind is when people tell me no just forget it. It won't work. Before knowing anything about the situation. His family are in cairo he moved to hurghada to get away from their rules so we wud only be renting


----------



## MaidenScotland

He should still pay for the apartment etc.
What does his father do for a living?
What area of Cairo do they live?
What is he doing for a living?


----------



## Riley87

MaidenScotland said:


> He should still pay for the apartment etc.
> What does his father do for a living?
> What area of Cairo do they live?
> What is he doing for a living?


Both him and his father work for the same tour company. His father in the head office an him as a tour leader. I couldn't tell u the area in cairo I barely know the area in hurg


----------



## MaidenScotland

Then they are not wealthy. Wealthy Egyptians do not let their children work as tour guides.
There is a huge social status system here and it is very evident
Where does he live just now and who is paying his rent?
The red sea area is much more relaxed than Cairo and I am sure you would never need papers to live together but I could be wrong.


----------



## Riley87

He is a tour guide by choice. But a qualified lawyer by trade. Because of his social circle of friends he chose to be a guide as it fits into his lifestyle well and pays well enough for him. He pays 1600 le for a 2 bed apart per month himself but his father pays for his leisure eg he recently spent a month in usa


----------



## MaidenScotland

ahhh well then if he can get a usa visa he must have money in the bank, you have to show you
have money here as that tells them you will return and not overstay.
So we have established he has money and is well educated, so there is no problem, come to egypt but let him pay for everything.


----------



## Riley87

I like your way of thinking. That was always the plan but just to have a couple of grand in the bank for myself to cover any expenses. Thank u so much for all your help


----------



## Tarmnz

Hi there,
I'm Tamara, 30yr old teacher from New Plymouth, New Zealand. Lived by the ocean practically my whole life so am looking forward to moving to Sharm to teach. Will be nice to have constant hot weather as New Plymouth is known for its cold southerly winds and rainfall. Dont get me wrong its stunning on a beautiful day!
Will be arriving in Sharm on 21st Aug, very excited very nervous...


----------



## sarahrqe

Hi everyone! My name is Sarah. I'm in my 30s and thinking of moving to Cairo with my partner. He is British, I'm American. I'm doing a little research to see what people think of Cairo and the rest of Egypt. Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cairo is a great city, it's smelly, dirty, noisy but boy is it alive.
Egyptian people are very nice and friendly but sadly the opportunists let them down.
I have lived in various countries and must say I have never known con men the likes of you find here.
Keep your hands in your pockets and say no to everyone that asks for money and you will be fine. There are plenty of charities around if you want to give.


----------



## Claudia

hello everyone! new to this forum..im claudia..25 years old from canada


----------



## dahabdabbler

Hello all!

New to this forum, I am, but not to Egypt. I'm 32 and have called Egypt home now for half my life. I was both a high school student and then a teacher in Cairo for over 8 years. Currently, I live in Dahab, South Sinai and have been here two years. My husband is Egyptian/Scottish and a language teacher and I've just published my first children's book about Egypt. I feel a bit out of the loop over here in Sinai so I'm hoping this forum will help keep me update on life in Cairo. And hopefully I can share some info with others.


----------



## laurensilver

Hi There

I have just come across your thread and this may seem a little personal, but I feel you would be able to give me some good advice.
I currently live in the UK, and have travelled to Egypt various times. I love the culture, the people, the ambiounce, the weather.. Everything! It beats anywhere else I have been to in the world.
I work in HR in the UK, although am considering leaving to move to Egypt.. 
How old where you when you decided to do this? Did you have a job and accomodation in place? I have a friend whom I could stay with whilst I find my feet although would love to have some advice from yourself.

Many thanks, and I will look forward to hearing from you

L
x


----------



## dahabdabbler

laurensilver said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have just come across your thread and this may seem a little personal, but I feel you would be able to give me some good advice.
> I currently live in the UK, and have travelled to Egypt various times. I love the culture, the people, the ambiounce, the weather.. Everything! It beats anywhere else I have been to in the world.
> I work in HR in the UK, although am considering leaving to move to Egypt..
> How old where you when you decided to do this? Did you have a job and accomodation in place? I have a friend whom I could stay with whilst I find my feet although would love to have some advice from yourself.
> 
> Many thanks, and I will look forward to hearing from you
> 
> L
> x


Hi there laurensilver-

I was 21 when I moved back to Cairo on my own, without my family. I had a job set up that provided a good salary, accommodation, and work visa. For a few years since then, though, I worked for a much more local salary and without a work visa. Technically, you can work on a tourist visa. And if your place of employment actually taxes you, you will pay less tax (10%) on a tourist visa than you would on a resident visa (up to 20%). 

Are you planning on moving to Cairo or another city? I'm no help on the HR front at far as jobs go, but finding an English teaching job is pretty easy. And there are plenty of places you can teach without actually being a certified teacher. You may have to branch out and look for something other than HR. Egypt can be a relatively inexpensive place to live so depending on your personal spending, there will be a range of salaries that you can live on. 

Let me know if you have specific questions. 
Bernadette


----------



## laurensilver

I am planning to move to Sharm el Sheikh..
I do not primarily plan to work in HR. I am interested in lots of areas, including hotel reception work, bar work, office work, holiday Rep work or even teaching etc. As you can see I am open to suggestions. I would like to know who I could contact.
How did you set up your job?

Do you regret moving, or was it the best thing you did? I aim to be living somewhere else asap, be it in the next two months or so.
How long did it take you to arrange? How long have you been there?

Thanks
L
x


----------



## dahabdabbler

Try SharmWomen - Home

They host a lot of resources for people moving to or living in Sharm, including job postings, real estate, and a directory.

I set up my first job when I was over here on holiday so I was able to job search and interview in person. I"ve been here 10 years since then. No regrets.


----------



## laurensilver

It sounds great, what job did you get and how?
I think i may have to book a hoiday again prior to moving to enable me work. Do you know anyone i can get in touch with for jobs?

Did you move alone?
Did your first job include accomodation..

Please send me any relevant info.

Lauren
x


----------



## Veronica

This thread is being hijacked by advertisers and men trying to procure women therefore I am closing it now.

Veronica


----------

